# Goldorfen als alleinbesatz



## Frank 69 (4. März 2012)

Da in meinen Miniteich sich die Goldis stark vermehrt haben und ich einen größeren Teich bauen werde hab ich mal eine frage:

Die goldis werden umgesiedelt und ich möchte als alleinbesatz Goldorfen einsetzen da sie etwas weinger Nachwuchsfreudig zu sein scheinen. 

Was muss ich bei Goldorfen beachten ???

lg Frank


----------



## Volker S (4. März 2012)

*AW: Goldorfen als alleinbesatz*

Goldorfen haben einen erhöhten Sauerstoffbedarf. D.h., wenn es grenzwertig wird sind Goldorfen die ersten Fische, die nach Luft schnappen. Du kannst auch Goldorfen mit Goldfischen zusammen halten (bei mir schwimmen sogar 3 Koi's auch noch mit rum).
Falls Du keine ausgesprochenen Schutzzonen in Deinem Teich hast, klärt sich das mit den hohen Ablaichraten der Goldies von alleine (ausgewogenes Verhältnis vorausgesetzt). 

Goldorfen laichen gerne (bei mir ausschließlich) in Kies ab (das machen ihre frei lebenden Artverwandten - den 'Alanden' (weiß gerade nicht was die Mehrzahl von __ Aland ist ) auch sehr gerne. Sie laichen immer spät abends bis nachts. Das Gebrodel und Geplätscher hört man aber. Am besten die Laichstelle dann über Wasser mit einem Gitter/Zaun oder Ähnliches abdecken. Ich habe schon mal 2 Orfen verloren, weil sie im Liebesrausch raus gesprungen sind.

-volker-


----------



## Bebel (4. März 2012)

*AW: Goldorfen als alleinbesatz*

Hi Frank

Der Teich sollte nicht zu klein sein, denn die Orfen bewegen sich gerne und schnell. Sie springen auch gerne nach Insekten.

Sie werden nicht besonders zahm, obwohl sie sehr wohl wissen, dass es vom Menschen Futter gibt.
Sie lassen sich dafür nicht ganz so schnell vom __ Reiher fressen, denn sie sind wirklich schnell und mißtrauisch.

Sie fressen (leider) alles was sich bewegt im Teich - nicht gut für Wasserinsekten (z.B. __ Libellen), __ Schnecken- und Amphibiennachwuchs. Sie haben ab einer bestimmten Größe nicht unerheblichen Einfluss auf den weiteren Fischbestand - sie mögen Fischnachwuchs sehr gerne 

Es gibt sie als __ Goldorfe, Silberorfe und als Blauorfe und sie werden recht groß 30-50cm.

Sie sind die ersten und auch die letzten die unter der Eisdecke aktiv sind - scheinen also nicht sehr kälteempfindlich zu sein. Sauerstoffsprudler als Eisfreihalter war im Winter im Einsatz.

Bei mir haben sie sich in ca. 4 Jahren nicht vermehrt. Es ist auch noch keiner gestorben obwohl sie damals etwas früh in den neu angelegten Teich gekommen sind und die Wasserwerte anfangs nicht immer optimal waren.


LG Bebel


----------



## Frank 69 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Goldorfen als alleinbesatz*

Danke für die Tipps ihr bestätig das was ich mir hier angelesen hab, mag nicht zuviele Fische im Teich. Platz werden sie haben in ca 8m x 8xm x1.5m. Aber die Goldis sind mir ein wenig zuviel Karnickel, da bald neidisch werd, aber das wird auf dauer zu viel.

lg Frank


----------



## Joerg (5. März 2012)

*AW: Goldorfen als alleinbesatz*

Hi Frank,
ich hoffe du hast nicht vor die extra zu füttern. Die Endgröße kann bis ca. 40cm gehen und da fällt auch bei nur wenigen einiges an.
Die Vermehrungsrate ist nicht so extrem wie bei Goldies aber in deinen großen Teich könnten es einige schaffen.


----------



## Frank 69 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Goldorfen als alleinbesatz*

Hi Jörg

Hab ja lange überlegt und viel gelesen mir scheinen die Orfen "Gold" richtig als Besatz und 40cm ist ok.
Dann bin ich der, der mit den Orfen schwimmt 

Füttern werd ich sie nicht und Frauchen muss sich dran halten hoffe ich 

lg frank


----------



## tyler (5. März 2012)

*AW: Goldorfen als alleinbesatz*

Hallo Frank,Goldorfen sind auch bei uns mit Goldies und __ Shubunkin im Teich.Uns wurde beim Kauf geraten die ersten Stunden nach dem einsetzen aufzupassen.Goldorfen springen nach dem einsetzen gerne aus dem Teich,was auch stimmte 2 orfen sind nach 3Stunden raus im hohen Bogen:stock.Gut das wir dabei waren.Wir füttern sie mit Bachflohkrebsen und Regenwürmer werden auch gerne genommen


----------



## Christine (5. März 2012)

*AW: Goldorfen als alleinbesatz*

Hallo Frank,

hast Du diesen Thread schon mal gelesen? https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2691


----------



## Frank 69 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Goldorfen als alleinbesatz*

Hi tyler und Christine danke für die Tipps mein entschluss steht nun fest ich werde Goldorfen einsetzen.


----------



## Bebel (5. März 2012)

*AW: Goldorfen als alleinbesatz*

Hi Frank

Was ich noch vergessen habe. Meine Orfen lieben Frischfutter, jede Art von Insekten, Käferlarven und Regenwürmer. Sie mögen aber auch sehr gerne getrocknete Seidenraupenlarven." Normales" Fischfutter wird aber auch nicht verschmäht. Dabei sind sie immer schneller als der Rest der Teichbevölkerung.

LG Bebel


----------



## Frank 69 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Goldorfen als alleinbesatz*

Hallo Bebel 

Klingt gut fressen die auch __ Nacktschnecken  ,den dann krieg ich sie auf 60cm.


----------



## Bebel (7. März 2012)

*AW: Goldorfen als alleinbesatz*

Bis zu einer bestimmten Größe sicher. 
Bei manchen Exemplaren in meinem Garten gehen aber wahrscheinlich eher die Orfen flüchten, aus Angst gefressen zu werden 

LG Bebel


----------



## Frank 69 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Goldorfen als alleinbesatz*

Das ist gut zu wissen dann sind die __ Schnecken ja doch Nutztiere. Muss dann halt nur sortieren.


----------



## Christine (7. März 2012)

*AW: Goldorfen als alleinbesatz*

Hallo Frank!

Allerdings - denn es gibt auch "gute" __ Schnecken.
Absolut schützenswert sind diese hier.


----------



## Frank 69 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Goldorfen als alleinbesatz*

Hallo Christine

Klar gibts auch gute __ Schnecken, hab selber eine daheim, aber auf der Wiese tummeln sich nur hunderte dieser FKK Schnecken und die mag ich absolut net.


----------



## Christine (7. März 2012)

*AW: Goldorfen als alleinbesatz*

Hallo Frank,

schau Dir den Link an. Meine ich ernst, das ist auch eine Nacktschnecke, aber eine die es verdient, geschützt zu werden.

Auf die roten Spanier kann ich auch verzichten 
Es soll übrigens Koi geben, die auf die abfahren...


----------



## canis (7. März 2012)

*AW: Goldorfen als alleinbesatz*

Ist zwar etwas Offtopic, aber trotzdem: 
Warum ist der __ Tigerschnegel, der bei uns in Mitteleuropa meines Wissens eigentlich ein Neozoon ist, besonders schützenswert? Im Prinzip sind Neozoen ja gerade nicht schützenswert. 

Ich habe übrigens nichts gegen __ Schnecken, die haben bei mir alle Bleiberecht, ob nackt oder behaust. Hatte sogar schon mal einen wüsten Nachbarschaftsstreit, weil der Nachbar Schneckenkörner bei mir streute, da er meinte, ich würde ja faktisch eine Schneckenzucht betreiben und nachts kämen dann die Tiere zu ihm rüber und würden seinen Salat fressen


----------



## Christine (7. März 2012)

*AW: Goldorfen als alleinbesatz*

Hallo David,

meines Wissens stammt der __ Tigerschnegel (Limax maximus LINNEAUS 1758) ursprünglich aus Westeuropa ist daher mitnichten ein Neozoon. 

Und schützenswert deshalb, weil er zum Beispiel gerne auch mal ne Nacktschnecke oder deren Gelege frißt. Er ist ein Fleisch- und Aasfresser und deshalb nützlich. Und bei uns in hier oben gehört er leider zu den bedrohten Arten.

Hier noch ein bisschen Lesestoff.


----------



## canis (7. März 2012)

*AW: Goldorfen als alleinbesatz*

Bei uns ist die Art recht häufig. Und wie gesagt werde ich weder ihr noch anderen __ Schnecken etwas antun, ich halte sie alle für schützenswert bzw. würde den __ Tigerschnegel zumindest nicht bekämpfen. Aber nach meinen Informationen war die Art im deutschsprachigen Raum nicht heimisch. Wobei ich dazu mal ne seriöse Quelle raussuchen müsste, die das bestätigt oder widerlegt. Die ganzen Google-Quellen sind eigentlich nicht wirklich brauchbar. 

Aber wie dem auch sei, hier gehts ja um Goldorfen.


----------



## CityCobra (7. März 2012)

Da sich meine 5 Goldorfen aus welchen Gründen auch immer einfach nicht vermehren, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken noch ein paar weitere einzusetzen.
Gibt es eine Faustformel wie viele Goldorfen auf welche Teichgröße vertretbar sind?
Außer den Goldorfen habe ich zur Zeit noch ca. 5 Bitterlinge und einige Modderlieschen im Teich. Man kann in diesem Fall nicht von Alleinbesatz reden.
(Bilder von der Anlage findet Ihr bei Bedarf im Useralbum)


----------



## Bebel (8. März 2012)

*AW: Goldorfen als alleinbesatz*

@City Cobra
Warum willst Du, dass die sich vermehren???

5 Orfen reichen doch als Schwarm um sich miteinander wohl zu fühlen.

Wenn Bitterlinge und __ Moderlieschen sich auch noch wohlfühlen sollen sind fünf Orfen doch ausreichend.

LG Bebel


----------



## Frank 69 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Goldorfen als alleinbesatz*

Hallo 

Ich danke an dieser Stelle für die sehr nützlichen Tipps mein Entschluß steht nun fest ich werde nur Goldorfen evtl. Blauorfen einsetzen und dann mal sehen was sich noch in den Teich verirrt.

Ist wirklich ein sehr cooles Forum, schön das es euch gibt.


----------

